# Bear Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally got some motivation to start a couple projects. At Christmas time I got a request for a bear themed hiking stick, they even supplied the stick they wanted it made from, a piece of maple I think. The stick was rescued from a lake in Mn. problem was one end of the shank was boogered up with a crack and the fix all remedy, duct tape. Cut the end off the stick and decided to add a topper. I intend to add the bears tracks spiraling up the shank as well. Here's the topper carved from a piece of maple I had in my wood box

After I get the tracks on the shank, gel stain I think on this one as maple doesn't take oils well.

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You must mean oil stains. Maple is fine grained so there is nowhere for the pigments in oil stains to soak in. Dye stains work much better on maple.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking topper


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good keep posting its progress


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing him on a stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Topper attached to the shank & footprints spiraling up to the hand grip. Next need to texture the grip and then stain. As I have had problems getting a decent finish with oil based stains on maple I have opted for a water borne gel stain. Goes on more like a dye than a stain. Wet the piece to open the wood's pores then apply the gel stain. Works well for me on maple, fir, aspen & pine.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good, nearly finished


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The addition of the bear tracks looks good Mark.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking work!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished the bear stick I had a request for. The individual that asked for it seems quite pleased with it as am I. Stick is colored with a walnut water borne gel stain, with several coats darkening the carving. Two coats of satin poly finish the piece. As is my usual, the lanyard is 4 strand braided paracord, camo & black on this one. The tag ends on the lanyard are finished off with wooden craft beads & the street end has a rubber anti skid tip. Fun piece to make as bears are one of my favorites to carve, rank right there with the wood spirit. Next up for this stick, ship to New Jersey!

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------

